# Contacting the Case Worker or Other UKBA Officer (EEA2)



## kuzukuzu (May 19, 2013)

Hi all,

Does anyone have any ideas (or previous examples) on contacting the case worker directly, or at least a person beyond the UKBA call centre operators? I've submitted an EEA1 and EEA2 application roughly 3 months ago (married, student route, non-EEA national with EEA FP). I've needed to call multiple times about the CoA which eventually arrived after 6 weeks. Not only that, but when I requested my wife's EEA passport back, it took over one month and they incorrectly sent mine instead.

Last week I sent my passport back along with some additional documents (related to the EEA national's economic activity) and were told to call in a week to check if they had been correctly added to our case. Unfortunately, other than a signature upon delivery (SD), nothing further has been registered on their system.

I understand that this might sound impatient. However, I'm aware of two different couples in two different cities with two completely different situations. Both of them submitted their EEA2 application in late October/November, yet both have already received their RCs. Moreover, having perused the timelines on here (and another forum), it seems there are quite a number of people who have also received their RC within the same timeframe. 

I realise that the UKBA does not process cases on a sequential basis and that numerous variables come into play that may prolong the time it takes to arrive at a decision. But surely when the non-EEA national arrived on an EEA FP, has been married for over 3 years and the EEA national's UK economic activity is cleary documented, it should be a straightforward case I would have thought..?

Anyway.... I’ve read that some people have managed to contact the right team or even (in rare cases) their case worker. Any suggestions, ideas, success stories?  

Thanks.


----------



## Blessedbee (Dec 29, 2013)

My understanding is you can not contact the case worker directly. They will write to you once a decision has been made or if they require more information/ documentation.


----------

